
Wikipedia's Jimmy Wales Has Launched an Alternative to Facebook and Twitter - jph
https://www.techspot.com/news/82780-wikipedia-jimmy-wales-has-launched-alternative-facebook-twitter.html
======
jph
When I sign up, the site shows me:

\-- Members: 89060.

\-- You are number 57786 on the waiting list.

\-- Subscription is $12.99USD/month or $100USD/year.

The site is organized by "SubWikis" which are topics, akin to subreddits, such
as:

\-- JavaScript: 218 members, 2 posts.

\-- Rust: 15 members, 1 posts.

~~~
sarcasmatwork
This alone will deter most people. Want to be a competitor, but the experiance
just singing up is not very fluid. Wait for my account to be created? HAHAHA
no thanks...

>We dont need another centralized social network.. the future must be
distributed.

I agree!

------
superinterwebs
We dont need another centralized social network.. the future must be
distributed.

